# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  В ходе спам-зачистки Google удалил аккаунты добропорядочных пользователей

## Синауридзе Александр

Недавно Google проводила зачистку в ходе, которой под ударом оказались обычные пользователи. Поисковый гигант устроил массовое удаление аккаунтов, которые использовались для рассылки спама, но под "карающий меч" попали и почтовые ящики добропорядочных клиентов.

На данный момент, специалисты компании работают над восстановлением почтовых ящиков, но похоже, что часть восстановленных аккаунтов потеряла функцию прикрепления файлов к письму. Некоторым повезло еще меньше – вся важная информация, хранящаяся на Gmail просто недоступна. Запрет доступа реализован на данных профиля из чего вытекает запрет доступа ко всем приложениям, требующим авторизации – блогам, документам и даже сервис контекстной рекламы AdSense. По некоторым сообщениям, технические проблемы длятся уже около недели. На основе этого прецедента некоторые пользователи поймут, что хранить информацию в сети не так уж надежно, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Просто никто не мог предугадать, что такая ситуация может возникнуть у Google, ведь информационный гигант всегда славился стабильностью работы всех своих сервисов.

Источник: securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Они стали чистить эккаунты не от хорошей жизни - рассылка спама через веб-интерфейсы mail.google.com и mail.yahoo.com была (и, видимо, еще остается) вполне впечатляющей.
 В частности, этим достаточно интенсивно занимаются спам-боты популярного червя Medbod aka Horst.
 Вроде этого:


```
Complete scanning result of "82sgm50pic.exe", received in VirusTotal at 04.16.2007,
17:41:28 (CET).

Antivirus       Version         Update          Result 
AhnLab-V3       2007.4.14.0     04.16.2007      no virus found 
AntiVir         7.3.1.52        04.16.2007      TR/Proxy.Horst.Gen 
Authentium      4.93.8          04.14.2007      no virus found 
Avast           4.7.981.0       04.16.2007      no virus found 
AVG             7.5.0.447       04.15.2007      no virus found 
BitDefender     7.2             04.16.2007      Trojan.Medbot.I 
CAT-QuickHeal   9.00            04.16.2007      no virus found 
ClamAV          devel-20070312  04.16.2007      no virus found  
DrWeb           4.33            04.16.2007      Win32.HLLW.Medbod 
eSafe           7.0.15.0        04.16.2007      suspicious Trojan/Worm 
eTrust-Vet      30.7.3572       04.16.2007      no virus found 
Ewido           4.0             04.16.2007      no virus found 
FileAdvisor     1               04.16.2007      no virus found 
Fortinet        2.85.0.0        04.16.2007      suspicious 
F-Prot          4.3.2.48        04.13.2007      no virus found 
F-Secure        6.70.13030.0    04.16.2007      no virus found 
Ikarus          T3.1.1.5        04.16.2007      no virus found 
Kaspersky       4.0.2.24        04.16.2007      no virus found 
McAfee          5009            04.13.2007      no virus found 
Microsoft       1.2405          04.16.2007      no virus found 
NOD32v2         2195            04.16.2007      no virus found 
Norman          5.80.02         04.14.2007      no virus found 
Panda           9.0.0.4         04.15.2007      Suspicious file 
Prevx1          V2              04.16.2007      no virus found 
Sophos          4.16.0          04.12.2007      no virus found 
Sunbelt         2.2.907.0       04.14.2007      no virus found 
Symantec        10              04.16.2007      no virus found 
TheHacker       6.1.6.095       04.15.2007      no virus found 
VBA32           3.11.3          04.16.2007      no virus found 
VirusBuster     4.3.7:9         04.15.2007      no virus found 
Webwasher-Gateway 6.0.1         04.16.2007      Trojan.Proxy.Horst.Gen 

Aditional Information 
File size: 31232 bytes 
MD5: 517cd0f9fc4f944ab7d414fe2054d7d7 
SHA1: 3245bc3d69b0c6fe8a92cb0e843a9a973c545f9c 
packers: UPX 
packers: UPX 
packers: UPX
```

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Они стали чистить эккаунты не от хорошей жизни - рассылка спама через веб-интерфейсы mail.google.com и mail.yahoo.com была (и, видимо, еще остается) вполне впечатляющей.


Это все понятно. Только надо все с умом делать, чтобы таких ляпов не было. :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу. Шашкой рубануть - оно завсегда проще.

P.S. Очень интересная строка в этих спамботах:
s:\yahoo_to_vovan\GmailMailerWithPicture4\Release\  GmailMailer.pdb

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Угу. Шашкой рубануть - оно завсегда проще.


Да, это не правильно. :Wink:  В заключении хочу сказать, я рад тому, что не пользовался их сервисом и моя корреспонденция не пострадала. :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А я хочу заметить, что для деловой переписки использовать бесплатный почтовый сервис - глупость, есть провайдеровский я щик, а лучше развернуть у себя на предприятии эксчендж. Да и хранить важную информацию в Сети...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Имея почтовый хостинг от RBC использовать дополнительные ящики очень даже разумно... 
У меня к Гмейлу претензий нету... разве что грузится долго.... И с myspace e-mail confirmation туда почему-то не доходит....

----------


## kuznetz

Мда, неожиданная проблема. У меня есть почтовый ящик на Gmail, с ним никаких эксцессов не было. Может, под шашку попали на самом деле спамеры? то есть именно те, кто рассылал много почты. Ведь я же не попал. Спамеры конечно все дружно будут утверждать, что не спамили - это уж как обычно. Насчет постоять за права человека - эти люди всегда в первых рядах. Поэтому я бы относился к громким крикам в данном случае скептически.

1) Конечно надо иметь почтовый ящик на сервере провайдера своего. Чего проще? К бесплатным почтовикам нет и не может быть никаких претензий по сохранности почты ни в каком случае. Это и в соглашении сразу написано. Соглашение все принимали? принимали. Так что вот.

2) Рассылкой через бесплатные почтовики (в том числе у нас например через mail.ru, rambler.ru) занимаются не только вирусы. В основном этими рассылками занимаются именно спамеры. И не через веб-интерфейс, а по SMTP, с smtp-авторизацией. Это проще, и поддерживается всеми спамерскими программами, а веб - не всеми.
Такого спама мне приходит довольно много.

Гугль сделал правильно, что повыводил их. К сожалению, mail.ru ничего такого не делает. Слава богу, что объемы у mail.ru поменьше чем у Гугля

----------

